# Fresh Install, eth0 device not found

## contraversy

Ok, it's late, and im aggrevated, but heres what is going on.

I decided to tackle the gentoo install today, and went flawless, up until now...

With the livecd, and I followed the handbook 100% as far as I can tell, but after the install I have no network connection.

I have searched high and low on google and this forum, and have followed many threads, none of which have resolved my issue.

lpsci <-- does not work for me, get command not found

Running: linux-3.2.12-gentoo

ethernet device is Atheros AR8121 and I have it selected in my makeconfig.

networking worked great on the live cd, and I cannot emerge any packages cause of no connection, and my modprobe's seem to error also ( unless i am doing something wrong and im sure i am)

emerge dhcpd errors (assuming it requires a network connection, cause i see it using wget in the logs)

my /etc/conf.d/net:

    config_eth0="dhcp"

i have ran:

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.eth0

# rc-update add net.eth0 default

my ifconfig -a shows

lo     Link encap:Local Loopback

       inet6 addr:   ::1/120 Scope:Host

       UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

       rx packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

       tx packets:3 errors 0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

       collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

       rx bytes:924 (924.0b)   tx bytes:924(924.0 b)

sit0  link encap: ipv6-in-ipv4

       noarp mtu:1480  Metric:1

       rx packets:0 errors:0 overruns:0 frame:0

       tx packets:0 errors:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

       collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

       rx bytes:0 (0b)   tx bytes:0(0 b)

any help will be appreciated

thanks

----------

## cach0rr0

lspci is part of pciutils

you should emerge this from a livecd after youve mounted/chrooted

the non-existent eth0 is undoubtedly something missing from the kernel, and unfortunately to tell you what it is, we need to see lspci output (or if you want to have a gander at the link in my sig, lspci -n output)

start with that - get lspci working, get us output, go from there

modprobe is for modules 

if you have your NIC driver as a built-in, (=y) then it would not be something you load via modprobe

if you're certain you have the right driver selected, either as a module or as a built-in (modprobed if the former), check 'cat /proc/net/dev' and see if it's there. I doubt it is, and 10 times out of 10 if the interface is missing from /proc/net/dev it means either driver, firmware, or busted card. Since you were able to do the install from a livecd, it aint a busted card

From what Google has informed me, you should have this:

```

 CONFIG_ATL1E:

  │

  │ This driver supports the Atheros L1E gigabit ethernet adapter.

  │

  │ To compile this driver as a module, choose M here.  The module

  │ will be called atl1e.

  │

  │ Symbol: ATL1E [=m]

  │ Type  : tristate

  │ Prompt: Atheros L1E Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

  │   Defined at drivers/net/ethernet/atheros/Kconfig:46

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS [=y] && PCI [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y]  

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

  │         -> Ethernet driver support (ETHERNET [=y])

  │           -> Atheros devices (NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS [=y])

  │   Selects: CRC32 [=y] && NET_CORE [=y] && MII [=m]

```

the good news is - your system boots. This is further than most people get with a fresh install. The rest is just tweaking, albeit some tweaking more critical than others, but your system is easy enough to sort now that it boots.

----------

## contraversy

thanks man, but i have one quick question before i tackle this. 

if i boot with the livecd, and emerge pciutils, does it only emerge it for that session? (like my network drivers were)

How do i emerge it from the livecd but on my gentoo installation?

----------

## BillWho

contraversy,

pciutils will be installed to your gentoo installation if you're chrooted to your gentoo installation from the live cd.

----------

## contraversy

Ok so I chrooted using this guide: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3516331.html

my prompt is {chroot} livecd / #

but when i try to emerge dhcpd or emerge pciutils it fails and outputs a log file and when i nano -w the log file it is blank..

also when i type cat /proc/net/dev

i get 2 devices "lo" and "sit0" but eth0 has '0' through all tables

my # ls /lib/modules/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net didnt have an atheros folder, probably because i didnt select it when i did the first install and make.

now that I am on the livecd, i see the folder listed, so im going back through the menuconfig and make && make modules_install

*edit* i now have an atheros folder in /lib/modules/<kernel>/kernel/drives/net/atheros

----------

## contraversy

ok im chrooted, and got net-setup to run, i now have a network ip address on eth0, and can ping my router. but emerge dhcpd is not found, and if i emerge pciutils it tries to fetch and fails connection

----------

## BillWho

contraversy,

Are you mounting and binding /dev? This is how I chroot to mine when I have a catastrophic error 

```
mount /dev/sdb14 /media/gentoo 

mount /dev/sdb1 /media/gentoo/boot 

mount /dev/sdb15 /media/gentoo/home

mount -t proc none /media/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /media/gentoo/dev

chroot /media/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="\[\033[1;33m\]chroot to ->\[\033[1;31m\](gentoo) #\[\e[0m\] "

```

Maybe your /etc/resolv.conf needs name servers?

If it's empty you can use google's server

```
echo "nameserver 8.8.4.4" >   /etc/resolv.conf

echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >>  /etc/resolv.conf

```

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

